# T1 internet service



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, I am beyond frustrated with not being able to get high speed internet where I currently live. I am in a fairly large town that has Verizon DSL and Comcast Cable but I can get neither for silly reasons!

So I started to wonder about T1 service which I believe my work place has (but employees cannot place personal PC's on it).

I found SDSL service available for around $200 a month, believe it or not I am willing to pay that at this point for a high speed connection. Does anyone know anything about T1 service for a home? I could hook it up as a business since I live at my work place and run my own website. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 8, 2006)

I hear it s expensive but fast....


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2006)

> I found SDSL service available for around $200 a month, believe it or not I am willing to pay that at this point for a high speed connection.



Adam, I'm curious. What type of files are you up/downloading that would warrant such a desparate need for speed. I have been on dial up, and still am, for years. I also have to transfer exceptionally large AutoCad files on a daily basis. If I must I go to a fast wifi, but usually I just do it on the dial up. 200 per month is a lot of money. At least for me.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 8, 2006)

T1 Lines are generally *very* expensive Adam. They are "provisioned" by the Telco as dedicated high-speed (about 1500mps) data lines and leased to the user. With DSL and Cable System-based Internet available in many places in the USA, T1 lines into homes have become virutally non-existent (unless you are rich). 

See http://www.t1shopper.com/ for current rate info.

[Edited on 1-8-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 8, 2006)

T1 is very fast, but very expensive. Usually not warranted unless you are running business or some high traffic internet site.

If you can't get DSL or Cable, you may want to look into getting service from an Wireless ISP. It would be a lot cheaper than a dedicated T1 line, and you will get the internet speed of DSL or Cable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> T1 Lines are generally *very* expensive Adam. They are "provisioned" by the Telco as dedicated high-speed (about 1500mps) data lines and leased to the user. With DSL and Cable System-based Internet available in many places in the USA, T1 lines into homes have become virutally non-existent (unless you are rich).
> 
> See http://www.t1shopper.com/ for current rate info.
> ...





Here is the info:


> 1 Line T1 Internet T1 Connection T1 Service T1 Price T1 Provider T1 Prices T1 Pricing $550 to $1200 per month
> 
> 
> * A T1 line is available almost anywere (unlike DSL)
> ...



We use T1s for our business, and also usually they must be leased for 2-3 years. If you move, then...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2006)

I found SDSL for 120 a month, it's a capped T1 line putting a limit on your upload and download speeds. Having had cable for several years I just can't stand how slow dial up is. Running my site (although far from high traffic) is just a pain on dial up (let alone gaming and downloading music. I never buy CD's I always download my music (yes I pay for it on itunes).

I tried to download on dial up and just "wait" but I will often lose the connection (no idea why) before the download completes! I have never found a dial up service that stays online until you turn it off. After several hours it will just kick you off.

I may be able to split this SDSL with a neighbor who is as frustrated as me. At one point cable was costing me 65 a month so splitting this capped T1 wouldn't cost much more than that.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I found SDSL service available for around $200 a month...
> I found SDSL for 120 a month..
> Thoughts?



 I must be a penny pincher, because that seems to be a crazy amount of money to pay for personal Internet service. Of course I don't know what all you would use it for. Maybe you are able to justify it. 

Are you not able to make do for a while longer until better service is available, or try to get other workers to lobby for the employer to provide something in the apartments? Or, since you enjoy downloading music, you could set aside time to go to an Internet cafe with your wireless laptop, and do a bunch of songs in one sitting. This would take care of one part of the problem.

My thoughts? Save your money and make do with dial-up. It may be slooow, but it will get done eventually.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 8, 2006)

do you have cable TV? Or a satellite dish?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 8, 2006)

You might try searching for an ISP here:

http://www.thelist.com/index.html

My parents live in a rural area in kansas, and just got satalite internet (which is as fast as my cable) for about $40/month.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2006)

I hear bad things about Direct Way satalite....I will look into other stuff and see what I find.

Thanks!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok, I was contacted today and informed that ADSL is available. Here is the speed.

128k-768k x 128k (Professional))

That's good, right?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ok, I was contacted today and informed that ADSL is available. Here is the speed.
> 
> 128k-768k x 128k (Professional))
> ...



I assume that the download speed ranges from 128-768k per second, and that the upload speed is 128k. That is standard lower end DSL.

You can get much higher download specs from DSL and Cable (theoretically in excess of 4MB per second, but bandwith limitations, and limits from the websites themselves (i.e. most web servers don't allow you to download at speeds in excess of 500kb or so, in my experience) make that point moot.

If you think about it, if you can get 500kb down, you can download a 10MB file in under a minute.

What is the cost? The provider?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I am thinking of getting this until Cable or DSL is available in my area. No idea how long that will be.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2006)

Price is $84.95/month.

400 dollars down with a 400 dollar rebate. I may split it with my neighbor. Right now I pay 60 dollars a month for my cell phone wireless card and 20 dollars a month for dial up so I am not spending any more with this.

Company is "New Edge Networks"

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by houseparent]


----------

